# objekte drehen?



## fredlllll (6. August 2008)

möchte jetz zum beispiel eine linie drehen oder egal was... schlechtestenfalls um 90° bestens stufenlos... ist das möglich? würd mir doch extremst helfen =) dankö


----------



## codeman (6. August 2008)

Hallo!

Eine Linie drehen ist nicht schwer. Entweder du zeichnest sie gedreht, oder du verwendest das "Linien-Control" und setzt die Punkte so, dass sie "gedreht" ist.

Ein anderes Control (Schaltfläche, Textbox, ...) mit VB-Mitteln zu drehen scheint mir eher unmöglich.

codeman


----------



## fredlllll (6. August 2008)

ich meinte ein steuerelement... die linie kann ich gedreht zeichnen ja... bringt mir aber nich viel..

eine nächste frage zum drehen: wie kann ich in einem benutzersteuerelement verursachen dass es kein button ist sondern ein dingensda das man drehen kann und eine value hat?


----------



## codeman (6. August 2008)

fredlllll hat gesagt.:


> eine nächste frage zum drehen: wie kann ich in einem benutzersteuerelement verursachen dass es kein button ist sondern ein dingensda das man drehen kann und eine value hat?



Hm schierig,,, Steuerelemente welcher Art zu drehen scheint mir wie gesagt sehr, sehr schwer bis eher unmöglich.

Ein Benutzersteuerlement das kein Button ist? Was meinst du damit genau - du kannst dir zum Beispiel ein "Benutzersteuerlement" selbst basteln. und darin eine Grafik über eine "Property" drehen, das ist möglich.

Aber was genau willst du drehen? Ein Control, eine Grafik, eine Linie...?

codeman


----------



## fredlllll (6. August 2008)

nun das mit dem control drehen is nich so sehr wichtig. wär aber schön zu wissen

ja ich hab mir ja ein benutzersteuer element gemacht.  des möcht ich nun wie so nen lautstärkeregler benutzen (klick ,maus bewegen , shape /grafik dreht sich mit maus mit und gibt eine value zurück)

und das mit den propertys hab ich noch nich so recht geblickt?


----------



## codeman (6. August 2008)

Ach so!

Dann musst du wohl 1.) eine Grafik drehen und 2.) möchtest du einen Rückgabe wert als Eigenschaft/Property...

Also zu 1.) Wenn du es nicht schon hast, z.B.: http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0661.html

zu 2.) Eigene Properties sind zu behandeln wie normale Eigenschaften: Text="Hallo!", Top=100 etc.

Um deinem eigenen Control solche Eigenschaften zu geben, musst du sie im Code mit Peoperty Let und Property Get implementieren.

Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr mit VB6 gerabeitet aber ich glaube, dass es so funktioniert:


```
Private VarName As Datentyp
 
Property Let Test(Wert As Datentyp)
    VarName = Wert
End Property
Property Get Test() As Datentyp
     Test = VarName
End Property
```

codeman


----------



## fredlllll (6. August 2008)

oke... das erste blick ich wieder mal nich... ich hab jetz in meinem steuerdings aber eine shape die sich drehen soll... und geht das echt nich einfacher?


----------



## codeman (6. August 2008)

Der link oben war das Erstbeste was ich in Google gefunden habe; er ist in der Tat etwas komplex...

Aber im Prinzip musst du versuchen die Grafik - also das Bild an sich zu drehen, indem du es entweder aus dem Vollen zeichnest oder _im_ Control (Shape, etc.) drehst und nicht das Control selbst.
Du kannst danach ja mal suchen.

Ich habe hier noch was gefunden; aber jetzt nicht ausprobiert:
http://www.pscode.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=25764&lngWId=1

codeman


----------



## fredlllll (6. August 2008)

ich werd mal sehen ob sich das auch auf objekte übertragen lässt...
aber eigentlich will ich ja ein steuerelement das sich per maus drehen lässt...


----------



## DrSoong (7. August 2008)

Dafür lässt sich mit der Maus was anderes machen, nämlich deine Posts melden.

Wieso?

Betrachte mal deine Posts und dann die der anderen User hier, mit besonderer Berücksichtigung von Punkt 15 der Netiquette.


Der Doc!


----------

